# Q-Jets / Cliffs High Performance



## DSW (Jul 28, 2012)

I have been ripped off with two Q-Jets one from the West Coast and the other from the East Coast. Both were supposed to have been rebuilt, 1969-71 for my 69 GTO 400. I received a 74 & 75 and they both came with loose and stripped mixture screws. One came with the fuel intake fitting epoxied because the threads were stripped. I only want to run a Q-Jet and I am wondering if anyone will tell me about Cliffs High Performance. I am thinking about buying one from Cliff. He is not cheap but seems to have a good record.
Thank you for any help,

Dave


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know about him, but I've purchased 3 from Carb-X and they have been immaculate. https://www.carb-x.com


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes, Cliff is considered one of the best Q-jet guys around. He even wrote a really good book about Q-jets. But, if you are in a hurry, you'll have to buy somewhere else. Cliff has a several month waiting period.

Everyday Performance has a good rep. "...1969-71 for my 69 GTO..." They even show to have a '71 Pontiac Q in stock ready to ship. As you probably know, the '71-'79 Pontiac Q's(and some '70's) have the big "smokestack" vent, which requires a hole for it in your air cleaner base. 

http://www.everyday-performance.com...ajet-7041264-B1-VF/p/43186844/category=578011

The early '70's Buick Q's look very similar to the '69 GTO Q's. But the throttle linkage is a bit different, and requires a front mounted spring. Hey, for all I know, the guy might be able to build one of these Buick carbs with a Pontiac linkage. That way it would have the slashed vent and the Pontiac linkage AND, would be MUCH cheaper than a real numbers matching '69 GTO Q.

http://www.everyday-performance.com.../inview=product55523055&offset=0&sort=nameAsc

SMI also has a good rep with Q-jets.

SMI Carburetor Street Performance Rochester Quadrajet 800CFM Buick, Oldsmobile and Pontiac Quadrajet 4BBL SMI- Sean Murphy Induction

And there are usually some good Q-jet guys on most of the Pontiac forums.

Qjets Pontiac Rare - PY Online Forums

On the TA site there is a Q-jet guy who goes by the name "Maryland Bandidt".

Need some ideas on carb

Ebay has a rebuilt '69 Q listed for about $825. Of course I can't vouch for the truthfulness of the ads or quality of the builds, on Ebay, or anywhere else for that matter. We always rebuilt our own. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-PONTIA...ash=item4af37aefd6:g:hzgAAOSwNSxVJAge&vxp=mtr


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you can afford the time and money, you can do no better than Cliff Ruggles for a Q-jet.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

geeteeohguy said:


> If you can afford the time and money, you can do no better than Cliff Ruggles for a Q-jet.


I just bought a core for my '67 and when it arrives I am shipping it off to Cliff.
Probably going to send him the one that is on the engine now when that one arrives.


----------



## ml3126 (Jun 27, 2011)

I waited on Cliffs list for almost a year but it was worth it. He rebuilt and dialed my Quadrajet for my specific setup.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

I am impatient, so I kept buying rebuilt Q-Jets from O'Reilly. Not my brightest moments. I called Ames who said their Q-Jets were built to withstand ethanol. So I coughed up $450 I think a couple of years ago for one. Good move. Put it on the car, and haven't touched it. Here are some photos after 2 years. Clean as a whistle.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been dealing with AMES for over 30 years, and have never had a bad experience. Great guys, with honest product descriptions.


----------



## eagleguy (Nov 15, 2015)

ml3126 said:


> I waited on Cliffs list for almost a year but it was worth it. He rebuilt and dialed my Quadrajet for my specific setup.



Never actually bought a carb but I did buy his book and when asked he did provide great information to fix my crappy carb for my Buick 350 Quad!


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

I bought a rebuilt Q-Jet off Ebay and had it shipped straight to Cliff. When I got the carb back about 3 months later I bolted it on and have not touched it since. I know a lot of Pontiac guys and have never heard anything bad about Cliff. He is a little higher than the others, but in my opinon worth it. I understand there are a lot of good rebuilders for our Q-Jets, but I just like telling people that my Goat has a Cliff Ruggles Q-Jet. Another thing I did was to ship my dist to a guy named "Sun Tuned". He rebuilt it and recurved it.These two things made a big improvement.


----------

